# RockyMounts Tandem TailPipe Rack



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Ok Gang anybody using RM Tandem Rack?
I'm looking into getting a rack for my Scion XB and so far it looks like I would need to spend around $700-800 for a Yakima or Thule...
To use the RM rack I would need to get a hitch for my car but that's $150 or less...


----------



## DrMarkR (Apr 18, 2013)

We have a draftmaster hitch mount for our tandem....that might also be an option. I've seen several of these for sale on CL over the past few years in the $200-250 range. I paid $200 for ours off CL, in excellent condition.

Don't know if that was even a consideration for you, but since you mentioned hitch mount racks, I thought I'd throw it out there....


----------



## rbs (Sep 30, 2008)

1Up (1UPUSA.com :: Home) sells a plate extender for their Quik Rack that allows it to carry a tandem. They don't really advertise it too much since some cars would run afoul of load width restrictions in some states. It would run you ~$400 for a single bike rack w/extender. Their racks are really, really nice too.

I have one of these but haven't used it for the tandem yet.

They also sell a tandem roof rack tray for $349?.


----------



## XC Mike (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks Guys waiting for a call back from 1Up


----------



## rbs (Sep 30, 2008)

XC Mike said:


> Thanks Guys waiting for a call back from 1Up


You must have called them after hours  I talked to them a half dozen times over the last few weeks and got someone on the phone every time.

Their service was excellent.


----------

